# Finally Getting My Motorcycle



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I waited patiently to get this bike. I wanted to make sure I got this lung cancer taken care of before I dived into anything long term. 

I've owned bikes on and off my whole life. I had dirt bikes when I was younger and then went for Harley choppers and cruisers.

I was going to get another Harley but fell in love with this souped up Victory.

I cleaned up my old biker boots, leather jacket and skull cap. I added one thing to my gear. I bought a knee brace for my left knee which pops out occasionally.

I wouldn't have even bought a bike if I lived in a state that required helmets. I wore my last helmet in Vietnam. 

Sturgis, South Dakota, the largest biker rally on the planet, is in August. My Marine kid gets out of the military in June. I'm trying to talk him into renting a bike and going with me. 

The old lady is in Costa Rica for 3 months building our new store. She has no idea that I'm perverting our kid or for that matter how many bucks I blew on the bike.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Lee.......pictures?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Fantastic! Rid it like you stole it! :wink:

I haven't had a bike since my first child was born in '71. 

Last bike was a 67 600cc Triumph. They leaked worse and required more tinkering then the old Harleys but I loved the Brit bikes. BSA, Triumph, Norton.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Cool Lee !

i've always been a biker
from Hodaka dirt bikes to Harleys ... and a lot in between

imported and sold a lotta Harleys in the mid 80's, but now they are cheaper in Japan than the states 

sold my 84 Shovel 7 years ago when times were bad ... wish i still had it even tho it was a royal PITA to keep up

best bike i ever had was a Honda VF1000R.....first Super bike; before they started making "super bikes"; and even made in the USA


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

My first (and last) bike was a 70 Norton Commando cafe racer. Lots of fun riding the back roads of Connecticut and Rhode Island. Got to ride a friends Dunstall Norton once.........now that was a motorcycle. This was when the first super bike (Kawasaki 500) came out. It was FAST but the 2 stroke sounded like a chain saw :-(


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Lee.......pictures?


I don't get it until Friday. The dealer is bringing it from Albuquerque.

There is one problem though. I don't have a clue on how to do photos on here!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Great News Lee!

My Dad was a member of the White City Team Manchester, Jack Owen:



http://www.defunctspeedway.co.uk/manchester White City.htm


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

rick smith said:


> Cool Lee !
> 
> i've always been a biker
> from Hodaka dirt bikes to Harleys ... and a lot in between
> ...



The old Harleys were tough to keep running right.

Honda makes good everything. Their bike are nice and quite. 

I don't know if you ever heard Harley tried to patent the exhaust noise they make. It got rejected as I recall.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

@ Bob and Thomas - I used to dream about owning a Norton. Then joined the USMC. Decided it would get kinda muddy during the monsoon season tooling around rice paddys.☺


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> The old Harleys were tough to keep running right.
> 
> Honda makes good everything. Their bike are nice and quite.
> 
> I don't know if you ever heard Harley tried to patent the exhaust noise they make. It got rejected as I recall.


Hell, new Harleys are hard to keep running right. 

Victorys are smooooth!

Sounds like a great summer planned!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I don't get it until Friday. The dealer is bringing it from Albuquerque.
> 
> There is one problem though. I don't have a clue on how to do photos on here!


message me...when its time


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> message me...when its time


You got a deal I'm supposed to get it Friday.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Great News Lee!
> 
> My Dad was a member of the White City Team Manchester, Jack Owen:
> 
> ...



Pretty cool old photos.


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

My boyfriend has a Moto Guzzi. I do not get the appeal of motorcycles... especially in places where it's cold six months out of the year (it's spitting snow here today).


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

catherine hardigan said:


> My boyfriend has a Moto Guzzi. I do not get the appeal of motorcycles... especially in places where it's cold six months out of the year (it's spitting snow here today).


I had one when I live in North Idaho. I actually did a lot of riding in summer. The daylight lasted a longtime up there. 4 AM - 10PM.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Woo hooooo, Lee!!

There are times I miss having a bike, especially nice summer days, but the cost of insurance puts one out of reach for me right now. Maybe one day... 

Last bike was a Harley I got from my brother that spent more time in the shop than on the road, but my prime riding days (oh... those misspent years of my youth) were on a BMW R80/7.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

leslie cassian said:


> Woo hooooo, Lee!!
> 
> There are times I miss having a bike, especially nice summer days, but the cost of insurance puts one out of reach for me right now. Maybe one day...
> 
> Last bike was a Harley I got from my brother that spent more time in the shop than on the road, but my prime riding days (oh... those misspent years of my youth) were on a BMW R80/7.


I had no idea you were a WILD CHILD. ☺


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I had a WILD DAD. He did the "Wall of Death" and when I was old enough to ask him how dangerous it was, he said "only if the sprit runs out".

He entered a race with a broken nose, forbidden by my grandfather, but when he won it - all was well.

He wouldn't allow my brother to have a motorcycle saying it was too dangerous and my brother allowed his son to have one. They spent many a happy hour together, just like brothers, working on the machines but Colin met his death in a crash at 18 years' old. 

Three weeks later a dog handler colleague of mine, also young, lost his life when out on a trip.

Life is hard but I still harbour the love of motor cycles and vintage cars.

My mum rode a motor cycle at 17, not a dirt track or speedway as Dad, but even then for those times, unusual.

Her older sister was the first woman driver in Cheshire, UK.

Motors and dogs, huh!!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I had a WILD DAD. He did the "Wall of Death" and when I was old enough to ask him how dangerous it was, he said "only if the sprit runs out".
> 
> He entered a race with a broken nose, forbidden by my grandfather, but when he won it - all was well.
> 
> ...


Real daredevils!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Funny you should mention this Lee. I've wanted a Victory since they came out. It's between a Harley and a Honda Shadow. Neither of which I like but a blend of the two appeals to me. . I ended up getting a 1976 Kawasaki KZ900 a couple years ago and just got it on the road a week ago. Back in the 80s I had a KZ1000 and a Z1 1000. They're not as fast as the new bikes but it brings back a lot of good memories! I hadn't ridden an old KZ since late 1980s and when I got on the 900 last week it was like I never was without one. My favorite bike was a 1988 Suzuki Katana 1100. Super fast and still a cruiser. It even had an electric wind screen! It was the 2nd fastest production bike that year behind the GSXR 1100 (same motor, smaller carbs) and it had the fastest 50mph roll on speed. Shoulda never sold it! It was also in the rare wineberry color. Crap! I'm still kicking myself! 

Good on you, Lee. Get in the wind!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> Funny you should mention this Lee. I've wanted a Victory since they came out. It's between a Harley and a Honda Shadow. Neither of which I like but a blend of the two appeals to me. . I ended up getting a 1976 Kawasaki KZ900 a couple years ago and just got it on the road a week ago. Back in the 80s I had a KZ1000 and a Z1 1000. They're not as fast as the new bikes but it brings back a lot of good memories! I hadn't ridden an old KZ since late 1980s and when I got on the 900 last week it was like I never was without one. My favorite bike was a 1988 Suzuki Katana 1100. Super fast and still a cruiser. It even had an electric wind screen! It was the 2nd fastest production bike that year behind the GSXR 1100 (same motor, smaller carbs) and it had the fastest 50mph roll on speed. Shoulda never sold it! It was also in the rare wineberry color. Crap! I'm still kicking myself!
> 
> Good on you, Lee. Get in the wind!


I'm still kicking myself for selling my rare 1969 Plymouth GTX with 440 hemi 4 barrel, 4 on the floor, convertible. They didn't build many convertibles that year. 

I loved that car but thought I needed a 4 door to get into real estate. What a dumb ass I was. I will never forgive myself for that screw up.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I'm still kicking myself for selling my rare 1969 Plymouth GTX with 440 hemi 4 barrel, 4 on the floor, convertible. They didn't build many convertibles that year.
> 
> I loved that car but thought I needed a 4 door to get into real estate. What a dumb ass I was. I will never forgive myself for that screw up.



I'm another one with a lot of "What ifs" about cars I've owned.

First car was a 49 Lincoln Cosmapolitain funeral car. Got it for the cost of a title change. sold it for a whole 100 bucks. I
m 6'2" and could sit in the back seat and barely touch the back of the front seat with my feet.

Cars I should have kept

49 Lincoln, monster Flathead.

31 Model A sedan, 58 Pontiac motor and the 58 Pontiac rear end that was never cut down and stuck out both sides a good foot. Second thoughts I would have killed myself if I kept this one. Stock model A frame and the thing would just about torque itself over when I would rev it up at a stop light. 
Dad drove it one time and told me I was a ******* idiot. 8-[

39 Chevy coupe, stock 6 cyc Stove Bolt.

37 Ford sedan, stock 85 HP flathead.

50 ford Convert, 53 merck Flathead motor.

51 Chevy hardtop, Original 235 motor with a mild cam, Fenton cast iron headers. 2barel carb and the loudest glass packs on the continent. 

Wish I had the Lincoln flathead when I got the 37 and the 50 fords. 

63 Lesabre with the 425 Wildcat motor. A barge that flew. 

65 Impala coupe, 327 four speed.

Brand new 70 Duster 340 about the time I got rid of the Triumph bike. 

My 30 yr old son still has the 55 Belair I bought when he was 4. 

Now working on a 53/54 Chevy 3100 pickup that I'm putting on s10 chassis with a 350/350. That's my bucket list rod. Son has a 500 HP LS motor that is just setting there since he bought a Saturn Sky Redline.

:-k Maybe I'll try and "borrow" that for my 53/54 Pickup. :twisted: 

Shuda, coulda , woulda sounds so easy now but most of these cars could be bought for 75-100 bucks in the day so not much thought went into holding on to them. To easy to find then.

Lots of non descript cars in between.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> I'm another one with a lot of "What ifs" about cars I've owned.
> 
> First car was a 49 Lincoln Cosmapolitain funeral car. Got it for the cost of a title change. sold it for a whole 100 bucks. I
> m 6'2" and could sit in the back seat and barely touch the back of the front seat with my feet.
> ...


After seeing that list I don't feel so bad. Holy crap!

I had a 68 Road Runner that I traded in for the GTX. The Road Runner had a 383.


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

i spent much of my youth in Youngstown, OH and every summer they have a killer hot rod event and you can sit in a lawn chair on the side of 224 and watch all sorts of beautiful cars drift up and down the stretch of bland road--i think lots of it was due to A&W organizing prizes for the coolest models in their parking lot, or maybe it was some sort of tacit classic car season and the people who had them knew to trot 'em out in the good weather. whatever the reason, it was mile after mile of gorgeous and i loved it. nothing finer than a '57 Chevy rat rod, as far as vehicles go.
the motorcycle thing--i get it in theory, and i think it's AWESOME that other people ride them, but i've only been on a motorcycle twice and both times i burned my leg on the exhaust pipe. that seemed like nature's way of telling me to give it up.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I'm still kicking myself for selling my rare 1969 Plymouth GTX with 440 hemi 4 barrel, 4 on the floor, convertible. They didn't build many convertibles that year.
> 
> I loved that car but thought I needed a 4 door to get into real estate. What a dumb ass I was. I will never forgive myself for that screw up.



Just to pour more salt in the wound......Do you know what that car is worth today? Mopars are bringing monster bucks. Add a Hemi and, Bazinga! you are a wealthy man.

A friend's brother had a 69 Camaro SS/RS convertable with a 302 4 speed that he was allegedly going to "restore". He never finished anything so I made him promise to sell it to me if he sold it. This was in the 80s and I knew what the car would be worth even back then. A couple months later I went to his house and saw an oil stain on the garage floor but no car. He sold the thing for 500 bucks to another guy. I was pissed. It is one of the few cars that can bring almost the same money as your old GTX.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> Just to pour more salt in the wound......Do you know what that car is worth today? Mopars are bringing monster bucks. Add a Hemi and, Bazinga! you are a wealthy man.
> 
> A friend's brother had a 69 Camaro SS/RS convertable with a 302 4 speed that he was allegedly going to "restore". He never finished anything so I made him promise to sell it to me if he sold it. This was in the 80s and I knew what the car would be worth even back then. A couple months later I went to his house and saw an oil stain on the garage floor but no car. He sold the thing for 500 bucks to another guy. I was pissed. It is one of the few cars that can bring almost the same money as your old GTX.


There was another side benefit when I owned that car. It was a chick magnet.

In fact one late night I did 147 mph down the Santa Ana Freeway with some poor girl screaming once I got over a hundred.☺


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"There was another side benefit when I owned that car. It was a chick magnet.

In fact one late night I did 147 mph down the Santa Ana Freeway with some poor girl screaming once I got over a hundred.☺"



Chicks today don't seem to look at cars the same as in our era. Seems they want four doors in order to haul more folks. YUCK!

Didn't keep us from getting three guys and a case of beer in a 58 Vett of my buddies. 

The Car and Driver Road test said my Duster 340 would do 14.62 in the quarter and top speed of 127 withe the 3.20 rear end. 
A set of Headmann Headers and electric ignition got mine into the mid 13s at the old Alton Drags strip.

No shit! No more setting points and the kit cost me 60 bucks. :lol: The car was 3200 list and I paid 2700 for it.

The great news was it was still called a Valiant Duster that first year so I paid compact car insurance.

My buddy bought a 360 Duster in 73. He paid performance car insurance and I could blow his doors off because 73 was the first yr of the detuned motors for ALL the car companies. 

Car and driver also said that the 340 w/torqueflight in the small bodied Duster, Scamp, Demon was the best combo Chrysler ever came up with. 

I bought it new and test drove a 440 Cuda the same day as the Duster. It only took one sideways trip down Natural Bridge road for my wife to say (not so quietly :-o) "Take this damn thing back to the dealers NOW". Wimmins! :roll: 

I love the smell of tires burning in the morning! :twisted: 

Dead on with the top speed though. 127 mph across West Texas. 

Definitely agree with Howard on that GTX being one of the top money muscle cars of that era for returns today but I'd have to go with the 69 Camaro........but the 302 sucked for daily driving to much factory cam. Lots of guys put in a more streetable cam.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

There's nothing like the sound and feel of a big block but if you gotta have a small block Camaro for a big cash return the 302 was the ticket. When I put the 454 in my 72 Monte Carlo it just sounded so nasty. Too bad the wife decided to give it to my son for graduation. Nothing is sacred.](*,)

Ran the Kawi yesterday. Carbs are still out of sinc. Hope to get it right today.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Brian McQuain said:


> Hell, new Harleys are hard to keep running right.
> 
> Victorys are smooooth!
> 
> Sounds like a great summer planned!


Yeah my bucket list suddenly got rearranged. 

I got the bike today and I love the thing. I will get in touch with Joby and get some photos here next week. 

The last thing I gotta figure out is how to cover the 1 inch hole in the front of my neck. A bandana might work in the cooler months but not in the summer heat.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Yeah my bucket list suddenly got rearranged.
> 
> I got the bike today and I love the thing. I will get in touch with Joby and get some photos here next week.
> 
> The last thing I gotta figure out is how to cover the 1 inch hole in the front of my neck. A bandana might work in the cooler months but not in the summer heat.



Get a really cool looking light silk neck scarf like the Red Baron wore....


*And Snoopy...
*

Check out this article it may give you some ideas:
http://http://www.artofmanliness.com/2012/02/23/mans-guide-scarf/


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Get a really cool looking light silk neck scarf like the Red Baron wore....
> 
> 
> *And Snoopy...
> ...




Yet not long enough to dangle in the rear wheel. :-o OUCH!!! :wink:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Good hint Susan. I found out after riding it a bit the windshield does great. 

I will only need the scarf in cooler weather.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Good hint Susan. I found out after riding it a bit the windshield does great.
> 
> I will only need the scarf in cooler weather.


Even better! By the way...still waiting for pictures! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Outstanding about the windshield!

I never rode with one and the first bugs I encountered on my Cushman scooter I thought someone shot at me with a bb gun. 

I can't imagine taking one in the hole in your neck. 

With riding a Harley a wide, spike collar would be a good look. :grin: :wink:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Here's the new ride.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

And every ride needs some arm candy! This is my beautiful wife and son.









This is the neck stoma. So far, no bugs....


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Que guapo el chico, su mama & su papa. Y la motocicleta tambien.

You & the bike look kick-ass. I hear Steppenwolf in my head when I see that photo. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

*SWEET *ride!

*great* looking family! 

*HOT *MAMA!............If I may say so respectfully! 8-[

As to the stoma.

Are you sure you didn't have one to many face lifts and that's actually your belly button? :grin: :wink:

Love the landscaping also. 

Gardening is another of my to many hobbies.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, I was hoping to see Lee looking like one of the car models. All spread out over the seat wearing just a smile ...... and his thong..... 

that really is a nice looking bike


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> *SWEET *ride!
> 
> *great* looking family!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Sarah Platts said:


> Well, I was hoping to see Lee looking like one of the car models. All spread out over the seat wearing just a smile ...... and his thong.....
> 
> that really is a nice looking bike


I want to thank you publically for helping me get the photos on WDF.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Nice ride! The man in black is pretty cool too.  Can you say "Wild Hogs"? LOL Momma needs to be riding on the back....topless.  Respectfully (as per Bob)  

In my younger days when my wife wasn't so uptight, riding with her was, well..ummm...fun.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I want to thank you publically for helping me get the photos on WDF.


Not a problem. Anything for you, Lee.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> Nice ride! The man in black is pretty cool too.  Can you say "Wild Hogs"? LOL Momma needs to be riding on the back....topless.  Respectfully (as per Bob)
> 
> In my younger days when my wife wasn't so uptight, riding with her was, well..ummm...fun.


She's down in CR building our new store so riding on back will have to wait. That is if she talks to me anymore after she sees how much I blew on the bike. ☺


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Meg O'Donovan said:


> Que guapo el chico, su mama & su papa. Y la motocicleta tambien.
> 
> You & the bike look kick-ass. I hear Steppenwolf in my head when I see that photo. Enjoy the ride.


Ya know Meg I've said this before. If I exit this earth tomorrow I've lived enough life for 5 people. 

It has been the ultimate ride. Most of it has been pretty damn good.

I would like a bit more time to at least have a summer on the motorcycle!☺


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Sarah Platts said:


> Well, I was hoping to see Lee looking like one of the car models. *All spread out over the seat wearing just a smile ...... and his thong..... *



Be careful what you wish for, Sarah! :mrgreen:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Be careful what you wish for, Sarah! :mrgreen:


So I take it you don't think I would good in a thong!😁


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I suppose. Trying to decide if its going to look like this:










Or if its going to be like this:










But this is probably closer to the truth:


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

apologies to Lee. I pulled the wrong photo. This is what I was hoping for.....









But very rarely get.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Sarah Platts said:


> I suppose. Trying to decide if its going to look like this:
> 
> View attachment 6074
> 
> ...


No stairs in this house, Sarah.☺

But I do feel like that guy after Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I waited patiently to get this bike. I wanted to make sure I got this lung cancer taken care of before I dived into anything long term.
> 
> I've owned bikes on and off my whole life. I had dirt bikes when I was younger and then went for Harley choppers and cruisers.
> 
> ...


 
Hey, less of the "old lady"

We have a friend who called / calls his wife "die Alte". I guess he and you mean it as a term of endearment :roll:

Can't you call her by her name. You call your dogs by their names.

I'm wondering what Mrs Lee calls you behind your back............


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Hey, less of the "old lady"
> 
> We have a friend who called / calls his wife "die Alte". I guess he and you mean it as a term of endearment :roll:
> 
> ...


I call her that as a joke because she 20 years younger than me. Her name is Enid. The Spanish pronunciation is A Need.

She probably calls me her old man which sadly enough is accurate.☺


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Sarah Platts said:


> apologies to Lee. I pulled the wrong photo. This is what I was hoping for.....
> 
> View attachment 6090
> 
> ...


Yeah I bet you pulled the wrong photo.☺


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> She probably calls me her old man which sadly enough is accurate.☺


I'm ok with that. There's no need to be sad about it. Why would she still be with you? I guess age has nothing to do with it. Your personality has probably more to do with it. Don't cut yourself short, Lee.

I guess you were and are "the man of her dreams". Isn't that so Enid??


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Just to be really clear about my old lady.

She is a doll. She is running the business in CR. She is building our new grocery store. She's raising our 13 year old boy and watches over the 2 older ones like a hawk. 

She's paying the price now for marrying a older guy. She has dealt with all of my health issues like the martyr she is. She has nursed me through 2 strokes, a heart attack, larynx cancer, lung cancer and a few other messes.

She has put up with all my crazy nutty shit over the years. 

And I love her. 

How is that for a tribute, Gillian.☺


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

That is just how I expected Enid to be, caring, loving and sensible.


So less of the "old lady" you old sinner


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> That is just how I expected Enid to be, caring, loving and sensible.
> 
> 
> So less of the "old lady" you old sinner


She has to be to put up with all my BS all these years.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Here's the new ride.
> 
> View attachment 6010
> 
> ...


Wow......sweet!


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i've looked at those pics quite a few times Lee

very cool bike
they have definitely come a long way from the original design, which looked to me like a cheap Suzuki Intruder knockoff with a harley shaped tank on it. even tho it was made in the states, it was a butt ugly bike for me 

i particularly like the improved cylinders and inverted forks … and they’ve done a good job hiding the radiator … overall image is a bit “batmobile" for my taste, but if it goes like hell and is reliable i’d like to try one out. 

sorry they have hooked up with Ness. Ness has steadily become more concerned with style over performance which is against what many people think a motorcycle should stand for. it’s the one aspect of the early hells angels that i could respect. their chops were radical in design but they were always built around a performance motor and it took a very good rider to handle one. when the wannabees copied that look, they crashed left and right and blamed the bikes :-(
- from that point on, it became more important to get more tats rather than more riding skills //lol//

Victories could be a chick magnet over here //lol//

disagree on the helmet thing … in my opinion skid lids and brain buckets are your friend. i’d rather spend the rest of my life in a customized powered wheel chair than six feet under

curious … do the stateside military bases conform to local laws or do they impose Uncle’s on top of the law ???
over here the bases require gloves, boots, long sleeves and reflective vests; which is over and above the japanese laws for bikes

trivia note... 
- over here, motorcycle licenses are issued based on the size of the bike and the tests get progressively harder to pass as you move up the food chain. if you ride a big bike over here you have to demonstrate a lot more skill, and it keeps the average riders from getting one

if i get another bike it will probably have to have a side car capability for packing dogs ... or a trike 

good score Lee !!!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

rick smith said:


> i've looked at those pics quite a few times Lee
> 
> very cool bike
> they have definitely come a long way from the original design, which looked to me like a cheap Suzuki Intruder knockoff with a harley shaped tank on it. even tho it was made in the states, it was a butt ugly bike for me
> ...


They have a good reputation for reliability. It has 106 cu in motor. It is very fast for a cruiser. It's fun when Harleys pull up next to you and you pull away from them when the light turns green. It has Victory exhaust upgrade that the factory claims adds 10 horsepower. 

It's a very fun bike. I think you need one Rick!☺


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've always called my oldest dog old man or old lady, whatever the case would be at the time.

Wouldn't call my wife that but I do understand it when it's truly a term of endearment and the individual wife has no objection.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

My best friend married to a man 20 years her junior been together for years, great match. Dad had an old post 2nd war Harley with some sort of foot clutch (sucicide clutch). We all rode mbikes for years. Yeah I got saved in a big crash by a helmet, but whatever, personal decision. Glad life is good lee.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> I've always called my oldest dog old man or old lady, whatever the case would be at the time.
> 
> Wouldn't call my wife that but I do understand it when it's truly a term of endearment and the individual wife has no objection.


I always drop the first word when I post old lady! It's actual MEAN old lady,not.😊


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

BTW Rick military personnel all have to comply with the same motorcycle regs stateside or elsewhere. Pain in the ass!


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

re : BTW Rick military personnel all have to comply with the same motorcycle regs stateside or elsewhere. Pain in the ass!

i hear you 
once i even got kicked out of the PX for wearing a doo rag that i kept on after i took off my helmet .... i didn't know they had a "dress code" for shopping in the exchange :-(

Uncle is even getting picky about getting tats ....
really frustrates the youngsters that get over here and want to rush out and get inked

but it's OK for the fluffy boys and tuffy girls to walk arm in arm when they're together so life is good for some //lol//


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I just thought of this, Rick. You can go to any VA hospital on a motorcycle wearing a loin cloth if you feel like it.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I just thought of this, Rick. You can go to any VA hospital on a motorcycle wearing a loin cloth if you feel like it.



Just make sure you avoid the phyc ward though Rick!:-o


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Just took a test ride on my next bike purchase. An early to mid 2000's Kawasaki ZRX1200R Eddie Lawson Replica. Holy crap it's fast for a "Standard" motorcycle. My only dilemma is what color scheme, and finding the right one. Choices choices. The one I rode was too customized for my liking so the hunt is on for a super clean factory example.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Howard
- let me know if you can't find what you're looking for
- last i checked i could ship a bike to the west coast for about 500 bucks, but from there to you i have no clue

if you want the "Steady Eddie", bone stock, real deal, they can be found here in mint condition and are a lot cheaper than they used to be. when they were really popular a LOT came back to Japan

there are also a TON of very clean Zbikes here with great set ups and lots of very trick parts that still keep the stock look. that motor was made to be modified and still stay incredibly reliable. i love em


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> Just took a test ride on my next bike purchase. An early to mid 2000's Kawasaki ZRX1200R Eddie Lawson Replica. Holy crap it's fast for a "Standard" motorcycle. My only dilemma is what color scheme, and finding the right one. Choices choices. The one I rode was too customized for my liking so the hunt is on for a super clean factory example.


Lime green


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I waited patiently to get this bike. I wanted to make sure I got this lung cancer taken care of before I dived into anything long term.
> 
> I've owned bikes on and off my whole life. I had dirt bikes when I was younger and then went for Harley choppers and cruisers.
> 
> ...


SWEET! :mrgreen:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

rick smith said:


> Howard
> - let me know if you can't find what you're looking for
> - last i checked i could ship a bike to the west coast for about 500 bucks, but from there to you i have no clue
> 
> ...


 Hi Rick,

I've found some super clean examples a long way from me. Mostly California, the north east or mid west. They never seem to be within decent driving distance from me. I'm strongly leaning towards the lime green version but the black/blue/grey and the bright blue example appeals to me as well. I already own a 76 KZ900 and this ZRX is like the modern day version of that bike. Prices of decent bikes I've found so far range from 3,500 to 5,000 depending on year. I'm at the lower end of that budget range.  Shipping from Japan for 500 isn't bad but what is the import fee? It'll probably cost me another 500 to get it to Florida. PM me if you come across a good one at a decent price.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Howard Knauf said:


> Shipping from Japan for 500 isn't bad but what is the import fee? It'll probably cost me another 500 to get it to Florida. PM me if you come across a good one at a decent price.


I don't know if you are seriously considering that option but since I'm a licensed customs broker, I thought I'd throw it out there if you didn't already know that you would be looking at (minimum) duty, MPF, brokerage entry filing fees would be appliable. Along with freight forwarding (potentially depending upon your carrier and port of entry) and PGA documentation (DOT/EPA) need to be considered for importation.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> I don't know if you are seriously considering that option but since I'm a licensed customs broker, I thought I'd throw it out there if you didn't already know that you would be looking at (minimum) duty, MPF, brokerage entry filing fees would be appliable. Along with freight forwarding (potentially depending upon your carrier and port of entry) and PGA documentation (DOT/EPA) need to be considered for importation.


Yea, I figured it would be more of a PITA than it's worth. Probably wouldn't be any cheaper unless I was buying a dozen of the things. Hey now, there's an idea.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Howard Knauf said:


> Yea, I figured it would be more of a PITA than it's worth. Probably wouldn't be any cheaper unless I was buying a dozen of the things. Hey now, there's an idea.


Perhaps so. I know a guy up here that's built an extremely lucrative business off importing the Japanese Kei trucks and converting them for bush application.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i was in the bike business in the early and mid 90's. mostly harleys, but not all harleys. mostly importing bikes to japan from the states, but i did ship a few back to the states also. 

shipped them from the west coast to japan and vice versa.
i did all the shipping logistics myself - from both sides
for exporting from japan, i brought the bike to the port of departure (Kanda, Kyushu) and dropped it off at the ship (RO/RO ships; Nissan car carriers). bike was shipped on a pallet. never had a damaged bike arrive in the states

this was nothing like shipping by air, or by surface containers or break bulk shipments, etc etc
- bikes only ... one or two at a time, using RO/RO ships 

i also picked them up in Long Beach, CA when they arrived, as well as dropped them off @ Long Beach when i was shipping them to japan. easy to clear customs and drop them off at the ship

i never needed a customs broker license and never used one. did it myself. waste of money for me and the customer, and piece of cake once you learned the hoops. actually it was fun
- meaning, i picked up the bike when it arrived in japan. took maybe 2 hrs max to unload it from the ship, pay the tax, clear customs and load it in my truck to drive it back to my place

when i said it cost "500 bucks to the west coast", that means it would cost the customer (in the states) 500 bucks (shipping) over the price they paid for the bike in japan to pick it up in the states (Long Beach, Calif). period

of course there are a ton of ways to ship from the port of entry to the owners home. some cheaper than others. my customers were all in the SoCal area so they brought their own pick ups to the port to get the bikes and i told them how to do it. easy day


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Rick, you are right many people import/file entries on their own behalf and do so successfully. But I've seen USCBP sink major and mom & pop type companies due to a gross under payment in duties after discovering that they misclassified their merchandise or had erroneously declared a duty exemption SPI like NAFTA. Companies/individuals typically use brokers for consulting purposes and to protect their legal obligations and financial investments. Customs House Brokers are absolutely not necessary for importing goods but they can save your ass from unnecessary hardship if you don't have the resources to put to the task. Finding one after the fact won't change the outcome and Customs doesn't give a shit if you made an error in judgment when interpreting the GRI, chapter notes, sub readings, etc.

It's not rocket science by any stretch but I wouldn't recommend it for individuals that aren't well organized, those that have issues with time management or follow up, and don't possess at least some ability to be resourceful and comprehend technical writing.

Howard, you shouldn't rule it out. You might be surprised by what you find.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

So I found a super clean example of a 2004 ZRX1200R. Price was great and the guy took the Kawi in part of the trade. Here's a pic.




Bought my son a super clean 1995 Suzuki RF900R Manta Ray Saturday (they only made 80 of these). He had to sell his Ninja when he moved to Myrtle Beach so I hooked him up. Plus, I have someone to ride with now.  Been hot as hell with lots of rain so haven't been out much but it'll cool off soon.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> So I found a super clean example of a 2004 ZRX1200R. Price was great and the guy took the Kawi in part of the trade. Here's a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool bikes! Enough power to get you guys into trouble.☺

Enjoy!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I forgot to ask if you have to pick the bugs out of your teeth down there?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> So I found a super clean example of a 2004 ZRX1200R. Price was great and the guy took the Kawi in part of the trade. Here's a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Out******* standing!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I forgot to ask if you have to pick the bugs out of your teeth down there?


 Only if I was silly enough to ride without a helmet. I get the freedom thing but have scraped too many bikers off the pavement with major head injuries even from low speed get offs. In the city the bugs arent bad. Once you hit the swampy lowland areas yo feel like a pinball machine. There's all sorts of flying bugs around, especially especially at about O Bug Thirty (dusk + an hour).


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> Only if I was silly enough to ride without a helmet. I get the freedom thing but have scraped too many bikers off the pavement with major head injuries even from low speed get offs. In the city the bugs arent bad. Once you hit the swampy lowland areas yo feel like a pinball machine. There's all sorts of flying bugs around, especially especially at about O Bug Thirty (dusk + an hour).


Understood but after 48 years of riding on and off, with no helmet, without a accident, I figure someone is watching over me!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Understood but after 48 years of riding on and off, with no helmet, without a accident, I figure someone is watching over me!


 Time to go to Vegas.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Bought this for my son last Saturday.
1995 Suzuki RF900RS Manta Ray Limited Edition (1 of 80)

The wife is at the Honda dealership with my daughter as we speak. Goes without saying that I am very nervous.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

They will probably come back with a new Gold Wing!😀


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> Time to go to Vegas.


Summer is a good time to go to Vegas. It's about 150 degrees there and tourists stay away.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> They will probably come back with a new Gold Wing!😀


 That's blasphemy!!


----------

